# Thank you all!!



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just wanted to extend a thank you and a warm hug :grouphug::grouphug: to all of you who have been sending me packages of wonderful goodies for the rescues! 

The harnesses and leads are a godsend - and the blankets all look so warm and fuzzy. My three keep trying to get into the packages and grab the little toys! 

You are all truly amazing, generous people - thank you again!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm going to get a package together for you too, Laurie!! Maybe I'll throw in something for the kidz :biggrin1: a treat or two..

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is so sweet Kara - but dont worry about my three - they are spoiled rotten - I have to keep reminding them of that!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurief said:


> That is so sweet Kara - but dont worry about my three - they are spoiled rotten - I have to keep reminding them of that!


Spoiled??? The havanese prefer the word...."Pampered"........ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

As soon as I get back from vacay, I think Geri and I are going to be making blankets and belly bands. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

We are. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurie, could you show us a few photos of some of the blanket? I'm going to be doing it for the first time and I just want to get a broad idea of the way some people have been doing theirs.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys!!
Geri- these are pictures of the two that I donated to the HRI auction for Nationals. Now they are human size = so you just have to size them down for the pups. Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks! That's great! Can you tell me if people always make the strips approximately the same width and size?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I can answer this question Geri----they do "vary" some in strip size (width) but not alot. Reason being= if your strips are too narrow...you will have a ga-billion of them and they are "weaker". If your strips are too wide.....they will be hard to tie and also cause a gap between the two layers. Generally--they are approx. the same. Length does vary though alot. Many people cut the strip up not very far and it results in a short tie....and cutting it up quite a-ways results in a long tie (fringe)....also resulting in a smaller end result of blanket. A happy medium is where to aim. When I have made them for humans...I usually lay the fleece out and smooth,smooth,smooth.....(both layers on top of each other) and trim both to the exact same size. Then I cut out one of the corners...approx.4"-5" . I cut about 3/4ths-1" wide strips up as high as the corner 4"-5" and start tying.....doing a few on each side and the corners to help hold it in place. After you are done cutting and tying all the way around--you can go back and trim your ties if you want to....making them shorter for dogs or making a pretty notched end like you would see on the end of a piece of ribbon.

Hope this helps! These are fun to do! And the fleece is a treat to shop for! There are so many different cute prints!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh fun. Thanks Julie. That's very helpful. I look forward to making some.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Julie, since I am not on often I miss these kind of questions. Geri - to make it easy I usually cut 4" in length with 1" wide - on a larger blanket - person size.
With the puppy blankets I usually do 3" deep and 3/4" wide. 
The best part of these blanket is that they are "Homemade" so they are all not perfect, or perfectly the same size. It makes them very special for our rescues!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I know I am being really dense but I'm still confused about the corners! Since the corners come out in a point - where do you cut? Is the point in the center of the strip? I'm sorry but I have to "see" everything!


----------

